# Lcd Television



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

I know that I have seen posts on here about doing a mod for a LCD television, but it won't let me do a search to find it







What I am wondering is first, can you mount them upside down under the cabinet, and if so how does it adjust the screen for being upside down, and secondly, is there a way to mount it and be able to swivel it so you can watch it the "dining room" and the "kitchen"?? I appreciate the help action 
Thanks
Bill


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Bill,

The ability to mount the TV upside-down and then correct the image will depend entirely on the TV you buy. If you find one that can be mounted upside down, there will be either a switch on the back, or an on-screen menu choice to turn the image over. I am not sure you will find such a beast, but be sure to let us know if you do!

As far as swiveling the TV, there are a number of mounting brackets available that will do just that. You will want a TV that has VESA compatible mounting points on the back (most flat panel TV's do), and then you can pick up the type of mount you wish (also VESA compatible). Try someplace like Circuit City, or even Home Depot.

I think the best mount I have seen so far in an Outback is a swivel mount attached to the end of the overhead kitchen cabinets. It folds flat enough to not get squished by the rear slide when retracted, but swivels out to provide a good viewing angle just about anywhere in the trailer.

Hope this helps!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Z-family did a nice LCD mod.

MaeJae


----------



## photojax (Jun 23, 2005)

I mounted mine in my 30rls under the stereo between our sofa and dinette. You have to get an undercounter mount. I had to make a small box about 5 inches square, mount the box under the cabinet and then attach the tv mount to the box. This was necessary to allow the top of the tv to clear the underside of the cabinet. 
This mount allows me to swivel tv to the sofa or dinette and it can be pulled out from the wall if I desired. I am not sure how your Outback is laid out, but if you have a similar setup as the 30rls you can do it this way. I mounted a 20 inch lcd tv and it works great. When towing, I would remove the tv from the mount to keep it from being damaged. It comes off very easily.



Grunt0311 said:


> I know that I have seen posts on here about doing a mod for a LCD television, but it won't let me do a search to find it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

I appreciate the info. Does anyone know of a gallery with pics of an LCD TV mounted in an outback? Thanks!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Scroll to the top of this page and click galleryâ€¦then click â€œoutback modificationsâ€ 
When I do this the first pix is of the LCD mod z-family did.

MaeJae


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks MaeJae







action


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Grunt0311 said:


> <snip>
> What I am wondering is first, can you mount them upside down under the cabinet, and if so how does it adjust the screen for being upside down, and secondly, is there a way to mount it and be able to swivel it so you can watch it the "dining room" and the "kitchen"?? I appreciate the help action
> Thanks
> Bill
> [snapback]69197[/snapback]​


This is a nice mount...they're not cheap though.
click me

MaeJae


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Sounds like I've got another mod coming. Am I getting an LCD TV for my birthday? WooHoo!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Bill

There are a couple of option you can do.

1 - Under Mount LCD/DVD combo with Radio and CD/MP3 player

a - Sony has a 7"
b - Philips has a 7"
c - Audiovox has 5", 7", 10"

pro's - All in one unit that will replace your cd radio and come with 2 speakers and a remote. They run around $399

con's - 120v and exisitng feed is 12v - you need to nuy an inverter to make it work and the screen is small

2 - Any lcd tv and mount as you see fit. Z- family did a great mod with pic's posted in the gallery.

3 - I left my screen portable (It is the kids tv when at home and the it is the Outbackers while camping. I choose a 17" Sharp widescreen HDTV - Love it. The TV is white so it matches the Outback









Thor


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Just found another option at Home Depot.

They have a Polariod 7" lcd/dvd cd radio under mount unit on sale for $278 Cdn. This should be under $250 US

Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

So far, I have not been able to convince PDX_Shannon that having a TV in the Outback is a good idea. Probably because I have my own doubts.

That said, we do take along my laptop with onboard DVD player and a pair of decent speakers to watch movies with. It has a 15" screen, so it is not too bad in the cozy quarters of the trailer.

Just a thought!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Doug,
Consider being at the ocean in November for a week of R&R when it happens to rain every day for nearly a 5 days. Crazy? Yes! But it was still relaxing and provided a chance to "re-charge" DW and my batteries. We ended up watching a movie or two every evening before bed.
Come to think of it, I think we used as much gas in the generator as the new truck did getting us there.....
Of course there were no children with us for the week







so, your results may vary!!!

Scott


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Scott,

We did Thanksgiving weekend at Beverly Beach, and yes it rained, and yes it was friggin' cold, and yes we watched alot of movies! I think Shannon's concerns are that if it is too easy to watch TV, that's all the kids will do. With our setup, it takes some effort, and at this time is beyond the kids capabilities. Barely!

Still, I would love to have a 20" LCD mounted in the Outback.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

In our old pop-up we brought along a TV/VCR combo. We always locked a key component like the detachable plug wire in the truck. 
That way the kids couldnâ€™t just turn it on at will.

Now we have a portable DVD player w/ 10.5â€ screen. The kids are older now and if we say no T.V. that means NO T.V. They usually do put in a DVD when it is time for bed and donâ€™t get past the first 15min. of it before falling asleep so I donâ€™t really make a big deal about it.

We would like to do the LCD mod that z-family did in that same location. That would work for us. 
We would like to be able to catch a news program now and then.
(We were camping once w/o a radio or T.V. and a national news story broke when we heard the people in the next site talking about it) 
Itâ€™s nice to stay informed.

MaeJae


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Got two tvs in our TT. The grandkids have a small 9" with VCR combo in their bunkhouse. They like to watch movies when they go to bed.

We (I mean, pretty much, me) have a 14" in the entertainment center in the living room. For now that is. Looking to upgrade to a 20" flat screen or LCD whenever I get the money and the urge to do so.









They're handy if the weather does turn foul.

Mark


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Our LCD is a 15" Sanyo that we mounted just like ZFamily did. I put in another shelf in the Outbacks provided tv area and that is where the dvd players sits. The extra shelf still allows us to use the area above the stereo for junk-I mean small stuff like keys and a wallet or dvd's.

Scott


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

Here is a related thread on one installed in a 28TRS... LCD TV

Here are some photos... LCD Installed

Hope that helps!

Allsixofus


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Allsixofus said:


> Here are some photos... LCD Installed


It's weird... No matter which way you turn, the screen seems to follow you!?

Happy Trails,
Doug

BTW, Nice install!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Allsixofus said:


> Here is a related thread on one installed in a 28TRS... LCD TV
> 
> Here are some photos... LCD Installed
> 
> ...


Sweeeeeeeet!!!!!!!!!

Thor


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

that mount is a great idea, Santa brought me a 15" lcd and I was just going to use the top of the cabinet as you enter the trailer. Mounting it on the cabinet will give a better result.


----------

